# Black M3 Coupe on Beechnut in Houston, TX



## krystos (Dec 6, 2003)

Hello,
Reaching out to a fellow M3 driver in a nice coupe with smoked corners that I saw this morning. I was in the red M3 sedan. Interested in sharing upgrade tips and just talking about the car. Email at [email protected]


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

There is one thing I really don't want to promote on bimmerfest is sightings. Please keep these off the boards. Thanks!

This thread is closed.


----------

